# VIDEO: Kyra Gracie Interview



## redidesigns (Dec 14, 2011)

Take a look at our interview with Multiple BJJ champion Kyra Gracie. 






I'm having problems attaching video to my post, any help?

The link is here 

http://youtu.be/dsNZ5z2FjbM

Thanks


----------

